# plant ID help



## icom (Feb 23, 2008)

I had some plants sent to me (free from a member of another forum ) and I really dont know what they are..4 different kinds I think
second pic shows 3 different kinds I think.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

First picture looks like a Aponogeton of some kind, I'm not 100% sure with this one. 

Second picture is mostly cryptocoryne wendtii 'red', in the same picture at the bottom left is what looks like a small amazon sword.

Third picture, the large plant in the gravel is anubias barteri nana, the plant on the wood at the right is java fern, and on the stone is java moss (though it could be another type of moss, its difficult to tell).

Fourth picture is the same as the first.

Last picture is anubias barteri nana (don't plant the rhizome out of the light).


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Pictures 1 and 4 are Cryptocoryne crispulata, variety flaccidifolia. 
Picture 2 has two sword plants front right---probably E. bleheri, and front left, possibly E. osiris. Thest two will get very large. The middle plant is one of the Cryptocorynes from Sri Lanka, possibly C. undulata or C. wendtii grown under low light. 

Picture 3 is an Anubias, probably A. barteri, var. barteri. The plant to the left is Java fern, Microsorum pteropus. 

The last picture is another Anubias with some more of the Java fern behind it. 

See our Plantfinder for lots of pictures and information.


----------



## icom (Feb 23, 2008)

ok so this is an Amazon Sword ? i hope so,I'd like to have a few of them










this is Crypt Wendti










and this one is ??










I thought the plants in the 1st pic (1st post set) were Vals of some sort and so did the person who sent them; and I was pretty sure the others were Anubias,just didn't know which one's as they look way different than the Anubias I have in another tank

As you can probably see,the plants were in pretty bad shape..I now have them in a 10g with 2 watts per gallon,in Flourite substrate and DIY CO2 to try to get them in better shape (except the Anubias,they are in a different tank with more watts per gallon) I can get anything from 20w to 52watts over the 10g tank if any need more light.

i knew about the Java Fern and Java Moss,I've had those for a few months,I have about a footbal size wad of Java Moss in a 10g shrimp tank that the smaller portions in the pic came from

So which of these will get big enough for a background plant in a 29g and 55g ?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The first picture (second set) is the good old tank-buster amazon sword, and you have two, maybe three of them! They get big!. Separate them. 

Picture 3, second set, looks like one of the new Echinodorus varieties that has spots. It could be Echinodorus 'Ozelot', 

The sword plants will get too big to be a background plant in a 55 or a 29, although they will look nice until they get too big. Some people keep them at the size they want by stripping off most of the older leaves when they start getting too large. If left alone they will fill all the space from back to front in a 55, and just one of them would pretty much occupy all of a 29. If you plant them close together in a group, that tends to limit the size of the individual plants.


----------



## icom (Feb 23, 2008)

HeyPK said:


> The first picture (second set) is the good old tank-buster amazon sword, and you have two, maybe three of them! They get big!. Separate them.
> 
> Picture 3, second set, looks like one of the new Echinodorus varieties that has spots. It could be Echinodorus 'Ozelot',
> 
> The sword plants will get too big to be a background plant in a 55 or a 29, although they will look nice until they get too big. Some people keep them at the size they want by stripping off most of the older leaves when they start getting too large. If left alone they will fill all the space from back to front in a 55, and just one of them would pretty much occupy all of a 29. If you plant them close together in a group, that tends to limit the size of the individual plants.


Awesome..I've wanted some Amazon's for about 8 months now.
I'll separate them today. On the Wendtii,should I separate those too ? there are I think 6-7 of those in that bunch together. Should I put some flourish root tabs under the plants too ? or will the Flourite and Flourish/Excell/DIY CO2 be enough ??

all the plants have very nice white roots,some 6+ inches long,just need to get the leaves to perk up on 'em


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The C. wendtii can be kept in a group, where they will slowly become a more crowded group, or they can be separated. Separate plants will send out runners and, over a year or so, will form a group.


----------



## icom (Feb 23, 2008)

ok,thanks

when I went to separate the swords,there are 2 plants with a hard,peanut looking thing between the 2 plants,should I puul the 2 plants from this and then leave that piece in the tank ? I think I remember reading that in doing so,more plants will grow from that hard peanut thing


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If you can separate the two plants from the 'peanut' thing, which is the parent rhizome, while including some rhizome with roots for each plant, then you may be able to get another plant or two from the parent rhizome. To play it safe, don't separate until the two plants get a lot bigger. Then you will be more likely to get a decent amount of rhizome with each plant. If you have very little rhizome when you cut off a plant, the plant may die.


----------

